

How to be Polite - Spellman
https://medium.com/message/how-to-be-polite-9bf1e69e888c

======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8178536](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8178536)

